# POD in Europe?



## Caterpanda (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone know of Cafepress-like companies located in Europe? Ideally they would let me open a store where I upload designs, while they handle the ecommerce, shirt printing and shipping, and pay me a commission. I am looking for companies that do Direct-to-Garment printing.

I already know of Spreadshirt but I'd like to learn about other options.

Thanks!


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

Check out http://www.branding2go.com They provide a free t-shirt web store and service all of Europe.


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

you might wanna check T-Shirt Drucken lassen | T-Shirt gestalten | T Shirt Druck | T Shirt Design


----------



## Caterpanda (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for the responses


----------

